# how catalytic converters work



## Refiner232121 (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is good video on how catalytic converters work
http://videos.howstuffworks.com/science-channel/31428-deconstructed-catalytic-converter-video.htm


----------



## Refiner232121 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Folks
I noticed that this video was already posted by steve before.
So the Administrators may want to remove this


----------

